# Expats in Roi Et



## rftjon (Aug 12, 2014)

Is there an expat community in Roi Et?

Would be nice to setup an expat network here, I am here in Roi Et 2-4 times a year, and would be happy to bring together english, french, dutch and german speaking expats here in the Roi Et province.

Robert


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rftjon, Hopefully you'll be able to meet a few expats in your area.
If you will, please go into you user profile and update your "To" and "From" countries so that the proper flags will be displayed on each of your posts.



Regards

Jet Lag
Site Moderator--Philippines


----------

